# Jacksonville, FL - Ricco A685387 LH?



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

City of Jacksonville AC, FL, Ricco A685387 longhaired?








[/img]


----------



## bdanise1 (Jan 25, 2008)

Is he holding up his back paw? Or just maybe how the pics was taken?

He sure is a hansome boy.
Does anyone know anything about this shelter?


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I am trying to find the dog info on Petfind but not seeing it right now.

Here is the Shelter Contact Info:
Jacksonville Animal Care And Control
Jacksonville, FL
(904) 387-8963


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

Hes a very handsome boy!!!!


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

He is beautiful. I think maybe it is just the way the pic was taken. Maybe if they had taken just a minute, given him some leash so he could actually sit if he wanted to, they would have gotten a way better pic. 
Awesome looking boy! 
Maybe some day I'll win the lotto and start a long hair, black and black and red GSD rescue! Heck, add bicolors and blankets to that also.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Wisc.TigerI am trying to find the dog info on Petfind but not seeing it right now.
> 
> Here is the Shelter Contact Info:
> Jacksonville Animal Care And Control
> ...


The Jacksonville shelter uses PetHarbor


----------



## bdanise1 (Jan 25, 2008)

Bump for this boy! Anyone ?


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## tankgirl (Jul 26, 2007)

Can we get this beautiful puppers out?


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Bump


----------

